# Which choke is best for my shotgun?



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I shoot a Benelli 12 GA, 3 1/2. I usually only shoot number 2 shot either 3" or 3 1/2" and was going to buy a choke for it. I have read good things on both Patternmaster and Kicks. I am looking for some insight on which would be the best choke for my gun? Thanks


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

scroll down a little bit to the patternmaster topic, some good info there.

I have shot briley chokes and they are a great choke for the price.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

IMO check out the drakekiller choke tubes


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Before buying any after market choke, I would make sure you pattern your gun with the chokes it came with. You may find that the lure cathes the fisherman not the fish. You know what I mean?


----------

